# Question on "steeps" for snowolf....



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I know I am no snowolf but from what I see you need to lean forward a little more you start to lean back and that makes turning harder on steeps. Also try doing fast quick turns on blue runs and moving to black runs as you get that down. Also you can bend you knees a touch more and make moving into the turns easier. That is what I see with just a quick look at the video.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea you are doing too much of a skidded turn, even on the blues. Get used to straightline or using very small turns on the blues so that your transitions on the blacks on are quicker


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

your turns kill too much speed for terrain like that. when going down it don't pivot your self almost perpendicular to the hill like you are doing. Work on getting more comfortable with speed and make progressively shallower turns. only kick out the back a little bit every so often. Also as you move to more advanced/technical terrain your turns need to be much faster. It appears it is taking about 2 second so complete a turn...it should be a lot faster, again the more technical the terrain is, but the turns (when going faster like you should work on) should be much snappier and instant, not really slow and drawn out.


----------



## Jaa (Oct 31, 2011)

How is your carving? You could mix it up a bit...try carving a bit into the uphill portion to shave off some speed as opposed to skid turns only. And transition to switch here and there, that shaves off some speed too if you're doing it on the ground (as opposed to in the air).


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> Snowolf - I've been trying to shorten my turns on the steeper runs. Normally going down the easier black diamond runs we have here I would have to traverse across the hill to the other side then turn and traverse across again. I was watching the snowprofessor video on "steeps" and was trying their "windshield wiper" method. This was my first day trying this method. I was able to not have to traverse across the mountain as much - does it look like I am somewhat doing what they show? I know I still need to bend my knees more, but I do have knee problems and am wearing knee braces so this is about as "bendy" as I can get. Am I making some progress from last year??? lol
> 
> Here is a video from those black diamond and blue runs today.
> 
> Miracle Mile - Snow Summit - black & blue sections - YouTube


Well, how can I follow a post like snowolf's? Anyways, I wanted to comment because I've done that specific run at Snow Summit lots of times. In fact, it was where my wife and I started "cutting our teeth" on blacks. Wait until you hit "The Wall" and "Olympic" for the first time, it's a rush! And if you're looking for a good, uncrowded area to practice your turns, Chair 7 is all blues and stays quiet most of the day. It's not an express but there's no park stuff on it and it's just straight up, intermediate level riding. Hit it early, because late in the day the lighting gets REALLY flat and it's hard to see the terrain.

Good job on your riding, you went down the black part on your board not your butt and you linked turns and didn't plow down the whole thing. That's an accomplishment right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## CannonBall (Dec 6, 2011)

You're not "turning" you're stopping yourself, by sideslipping your way down the hill. 
1. stop sideslipping
2. bomb a bunny hill, get used to and comfortable with speed.
3. stop sideslipping
4. learn to carve bunny hill, edge to edge quick turns, pretend youre a slalom racer (dont be afraid to go fast, speed=control)
5. pump your carves, dig that edge in and carve it. Once you experience/feel yourself do an actual carve you will never want to sideslip your way down a hill again. Chase that carving feeling, and don't ever stop.
6. stop sideslipping
7. wire it on the bunny hill till you get bored with it, then move up to a green dot. repeat process until you are amped and ready to charge a black diamond. get a little aggressive and shred it, and stop sideslipping.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

firstx1017 said:


> Snowolf - I've been trying to shorten my turns on the steeper runs. Normally going down the easier black diamond runs we have here I would have to traverse across the hill to the other side then turn and traverse across again. I was watching the snowprofessor video on "steeps" and was trying their "windshield wiper" method. This was my first day trying this method. I was able to not have to traverse across the mountain as much - does it look like I am somewhat doing what they show? I know I still need to bend my knees more, but I do have knee problems and am wearing knee braces so this is about as "bendy" as I can get. Am I making some progress from last year??? lol
> 
> Here is a video from those black diamond and blue runs today.
> 
> Miracle Mile - Snow Summit - black & blue sections - YouTube


I think you are doing great! I saw your vids from last year and remember them well. You have a flow going with your riding that keeps you on balance at all times, if you keep this up you will be doing less side sliping and taking on more speed, BUT DONT LISTEN to these guys telling you to bomb blues. Chances are, they are 1/3 your age and dont realize how great you are truly doing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your doing awesome in progression from your previous videos. Is that run really a blue and black though? Seems very mild like a green.... Maybe it's just video perspective....


----------

